# Paph/Phrag. Memoria Estelle Getty....



## Scooby5757 (Jul 22, 2008)

So who's gotta a cross they need a name for?? 

I was so sad to hear that she died today. She was Sophia. I love(d) the Golden Girls. Used to watch it when it was out originally and then in college Id catch the 11 o'clock reruns religiously with a good friend. We had a checklist of episodes and marked them all off.  She was pretty sick, but still a loss.


----------



## Drorchid (Jul 23, 2008)

I think I should name one after her....I just loved the Golden Girls. I have the whole DVD collection of the series. 

I will keep you posted when I decide which one to name...

Robert


----------



## Drorchid (Jul 23, 2008)

Well, I just registered one of our crosses in her Memory. It is a new primary cross between Phrag. longifolium and Phrag. fischeri. It is now called Phrag. Memoria Estelle Getty. 







Robert


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice memorial!


----------



## Scooby5757 (Jul 23, 2008)

Drorchid said:


> Well, I just registered one of our crosses in her Memory. It is a new primary cross between Phrag. longifolium and Phrag. fischeri. It is now called Phrag. Memoria Estelle Getty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:

A friend in the Golden Girls and orchids! :rollhappy: Yay Robert! That's hysterical. Now someone needs to get four awarded...'Rose', 'Blanche', Dorothy, & 'Sophia'. (The real Golden Girls fan might add 'Coco' for the butler who was nixed after the pilot.)

I suppose I need to get one now. Bravo!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 23, 2008)

She would be so pleased, I think.


----------



## Scooby5757 (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks Robert and Jason! A thought became a reality in four days. Now that's I call turn around! I managed to pick up one of these up today.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 26, 2008)

Just a comment on the flower itself - is it just me, or does it not have great form?


----------



## Drorchid (Jul 27, 2008)

Kevin said:


> Just a comment on the flower itself - is it just me, or does it not have great form?



Yes, I agree with you, keep in mind that these are first time bloomers, and also I think the seedlings got a little dry, so the flower did not form right. I think when they bloom again next time the flowers will look a lot nicer. I will post a picture when they bloom again.

Robert


----------



## Kevin (Jul 28, 2008)

Drorchid said:


> Yes, I agree with you, keep in mind that these are first time bloomers, and also I think the seedlings got a little dry, so the flower did not form right. I think when they bloom again next time the flowers will look a lot nicer. I will post a picture when they bloom again.
> 
> Robert



Oh yeah, thanks. I hadn't thought of that. Yes, please post a picture of further blooms. It's got nice colouring.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 28, 2008)

The color _is_ amazing. I'd want one....:clap:


----------



## Kevin (Jul 29, 2008)

Just curious....How many of these have bloomed so far? How much variation is there? Schlimii is very cosely related to fischeri, so is there as much variation in Mem. Estelle Getty as there is in Sedenii, or even Eric Young?


----------



## rdlsreno (Jul 29, 2008)

Very appropriate nice and petite.


Ramon


----------



## Drorchid (Jul 29, 2008)

Kevin said:


> Just curious....How many of these have bloomed so far? How much variation is there? Schlimii is very cosely related to fischeri, so is there as much variation in Mem. Estelle Getty as there is in Sedenii, or even Eric Young?



Thus far only 2 have bloomed. The first one unfortunately the flower had not formed right, I think it had gotten too dry, but yes I think in the future there will be a lot of variation in this cross (just like with Phrag. Eric Young); that has more to do with the variation of Phrag. longifolium, so depending on which longifolium (var hincksianum, var hartwegii or others) you use, you will get a different outcome.

Robert


----------

